# Recommended web based stores for crypts



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Where do you recommend looking for nice, different crypts?

Bob


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Bob. I bring a few crypts to the meetings for the plant trade and most of them I had purchased originally from aquariumplants.com many years ago. Others I have gotten from other members and had good look with them.

I've also bought some off ebay and florida aquatic nursery but it's been 5 years since I have made any plant purchases. 

Also recommend BucePlant.com. They have some nice tissue culture crypts.

Are you looking for a particular crypt?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Jenny west at v-aquatic's. 
buceplants.com 
Florida nursery


----------



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

I would like to find some redish crypts like wendti flamingo, nurii pink, aura, nurii luminous green, wendti pink tropica, angel rose KN, Matakensis, Purpurova, strio, rosen maiden. These are all plants for which I saw pictures on the Facebook crypt forum.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bobalston9 said:


> I would like to find some redish crypts like wendti flamingo, nurii pink, aura, nurii luminous green, wendti pink tropica, angel rose KN, Matakensis, Purpurova, strio, rosen maiden. These are all plants for which I saw pictures on the Facebook crypt forum.
> 
> Bob


stuff like this alternanthera pink panda ?










Jenny west or possible tom barr. richard might have some . speaking of richard I saw him at DNA a few days ago.


----------



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

That is a nice red but I am really looking for crypts.

Thanks


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Check Aquarium co op


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

eBay is another one.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Buceplant has crypt afinnis red in tissue culture. Alex brought me some tank grown ones he got in San Fran and it is really nice and has grown well. However, it does not propagate on its own. You have to divide the rhizome and replant when the rhizome gets to the right size. The rare crypts and other plants for sale on Ebay are very pricey and I don't trust shipping times due to covid and being close to the holidays.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob, also check with Dane at Rift 2 Reef. I think he can still order and he may stock some tissue culture plants.


----------

